# Scale



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all
I've a trouble with the Scale, do you guys know which site or book I can learn all the Scale, Minor, Major, and can make my own solo, it's really hard to remember and I don't know where to started at 
Thanks for your help


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Any music store will have books/posters of scales. Do a quick google search for "scales for guitar" and you'll get a ton of hits. What is the problem exactly?

The major scale pattern is: tone-tone-semitone-tone-tone-tone-semitone.

Where a "tone" is the pitch change between two frets (say between open and fret 2) and a semitone is the pitch change from one fret to the next.
For example:
The tab for E major on the 6th (low) string is Open-2-4-5-7-9-11-12. 

Note names: E-F#-G#-A-B-C#-D#-E.

Between E and F# there is a tone, between G# and A is a semitone...

Open and 12 are "octaves" of each other. i.e., the same note name but the pitch is higher for the 12th string.

In (Western) music we have only 8 letter names and only 12 notes. YAY! - that's the easy part. All twelve in a row are called the "Chromatic Scale"

Named with sharps (#)we get:

C C# D D# E F F# G G#A A# B (and repeat to infinity)

Named with flats (b) we get:

C Db D Eb E F Gb G Ab A Bb B (and repeat to infinity)

Notice that there are no sharps or flats between E and F nor between B and C.

To construct any major scale pick your key (first note) and simply use the pattern T-T-S-T-T-T-S.

C major is C-D-E-F-G-A-B-C (NO SHARPS OR FLATS). Use the chromatic scale and the scale pattern to prove this to yourself, then write out all the rest.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh thank you so much for the post. My problems is I can make a own solo on the chord, for exemple the chord is A-B-D-G-E and I want to put a little solo on it but I always do out of scale, also remember the note on the neck is a HUGE problems for me, what is the best book to learn scale at every chord ?
thanks once again and happy holiday


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, learning scales will help you learn where the notes are on the neck. Learn the major scales for the open strings (E, A, D, G , B, E again) and play them while singing the note names. Once you can play the "linear" scale patterns on single strings, learn one and two octave scale patterns like these:

http://www.i-love-guitar.com/guitar-scales-major-patterns-7.html

As for soloing, when I was starting out, i used the barre chord shape of whatever chord I was playing as a kind of map. i knew I was safe to play those notes while that chord was going on during a song. Eventually you'll learn the pentatonic scale and use it (if you're like 80% of us) to solo in the key of the song (i.e., outside of the 3 chord notes).


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

this site helped me out a lot in the beginning

http://www.guitarnoise.com/tag/scales-and-modes/

an example - take "Nothing else Matters" for instance......that song's chord progression (as well as it's general feeling of where "home " is) sets it smack dab in Eminor territory as it relates to the key of the song.

so - if you play the solo that James plays for that one.....and if you have the Minor scale pattern down pat - you'll notice that that solo is constructed from the Eminor scale - with careful selection of notes to "land on" (or punctuate) matching the chord progression.

the chord progression in the verses is Em D C

so when James plays the solo, he strays a little from the root note of the chord within the Eminor scale then comes back to resolve it when the D chord comes in....strays again, then resolves to a C note when the C chord happens...and at the end resolves into the final Eminor chord by bending up into a high octave E note......its not the ONLY way to play a lead to a chord progression like that - but it is pleasing to the ear (well, my ear anyway) to stay tight to the chord progression which the melody of the song would also...and the # 1 rule (well, my #1 rule) for playing a solo....STICK CLOSE TO THE MELODY
that guitar noise site should give you some great info on major, minor and pentatonic scales - their positions - the patterns (for me - its all about the patterns...know the root note and the patterns of each position and its off to the races!).....these 3 scales and the patterns of their various positions (i.e. focus on the 5 positions of the pentatonic) will open up a lifetime worth of solo material to play from.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thank you for the reply. Do you know where I can take a good lesson in Toronto ?
Have a good night !!!


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Do anyone know where is the good place to learn guitar ? take lesson, theory, improvis....
thanks advance


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

When I was first starting I found that when I got into a class of 20 or so students with the teacher kinda wandering around listening here and there it really helped. If I didn't know how to play something or couldn't get something right, he'd help out where he could. I'd recommend a teacher personally, or even a book for the basic theory and lessons. As for improve, the best place is at home, if your guitar is properly tuned and you start playing you should be able to hear the "bad" or out of place notes. If nothing else just have a scale in front of you and work with that.

Hope this helps


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for your reply. Do anyone know where I can buy a wristband here in Toronto ?


----------

